
Does Russia have an orbiting space weapon? - mrfusion
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2014/1119/Does-Russia-have-an-orbiting-space-weapon
======
informatimago
On the other hand, the USA doesn't have any orbiting space weapon, right.

------
valarauca1
"Any headline which ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no."
\- Betteridge's Law of Headlines [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
sudorank
Whenever someone mentions "Christian" and "Science" within the same title
they're wrong too.

This article sucks on so many levels.....

